# WI - Chai Soua Vang trial



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Outside jury allowed for hunter trial 
Vang's attorneys said locals are biased about deaths

The jury in the trial for a Minnesota man accused of killing six hunters in the North Woods in November will be selected from Dane County, the judge presiding in the case ruled Thursday.

Defense attorneys for Chai Soua Vang, 36, had argued that the publicity and emotions the case spurred through northwest Wisconsin made it unlikely their client could receive a fair trail in Sawyer County, where the shootings occurred and Vang was arrested.

http://www.jsonline.com/news/state/jun05/334356.asp


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Hunter slayings trial opens in Sawyer County

HAYWARD, Wis. (AP) -- A Hmong deer hunter on trial for murder felt physically threatened by a group of white hunters who tormented him with racial insults, his attorney told jurors Saturday. But a prosecutor said Chai Soua Vang opened fire because he was angry the group disrespected him.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...OL-?SITE=WIMIL&SECTION=STATE&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I am so sorry he got his feelings hurt by them calling him names:gaga: He better get life with no chance for parole for this one.He wasnt supposed to be on the property he was on anyway.If he was trespassing on my property I would of called him a few choice words too.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Murder trial opens for Wisconsin hunter 

HAYWARD, Wis. (AP) - A deer hunter went on a rampage last fall, killing six hunters and wounding two others, after he felt insulted, a prosecutor told jurors Saturday. The defense said Chai Soua Vang felt physically threatened by a group of white hunters who tormented him with racial slurs.

http://www.miningjournal.net/news/story/0911202005_new05-n0911.asp


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

"Tough titty said the kitty, but the milk's still good!" HANG 'EM HIGH!!! :sad:


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

Yeah to that!


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

It's my understanding that his white pickup was thought to have been seen at the scene of another hunter shooting a few years earlier. This guy is a menace and needs to spend the rest of his life behind bars at the very least.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Hunter: Accused shooter Vang seemed nervous but polite

HAYWARD, Wis. - Shortly after eight hunters were shot in northwestern Wisconsin, the man accused of murdering six of them walked up to another hunter and politely asked for directions, though he seemed nervous and in a hurry, the hunter testified today.
Daryl Gass said he heard about 15 shots over 10 minutes some 500 yards from his tree stand around noon Nov. 21 and expected to see fleeing deer headed his way.

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandforks/12644308.htm


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Vang killed to save own life, he says 
Testimony evokes anguish in courtroom

Hayward - Chai Soua Vang cried, bowed to his family and asked his mother for forgiveness Thursday, moments after he had testified to a jury and a packed courtroom that he shot and killed six hunters "to stay alive."

But he acknowledged that three of those he killed, Mark Roidt, Dennis Drew and Jessica Willers, didn't deserve to die.

http://www.jsonline.com/news/state/sep05/355981.asp


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Guilty as Charged: Jury Convicts Chai Vang

http://www.wqow.com/news/articles/article_4774.shtml
Hayward Sep 16, 2005

Chai Vang has been found guilty on all six counts of first-degree intentional homicide and three counts of attempted homicide. 
The jury deliberated for more than three hours before reaching its verdict. Vang killed six hunters and wounded two others in Sawyer County last fall. He testified that the hunters confronted him for trespassing. He says they swore at him and used racial slurs. Vang also testified that one of the hunters shot first before he opened fire. The two survivors, Terry Willers and Lauren Hesebeck testified that Vang shot first. They also say the only shot fired at Vang happened after Vang had already shot some of the victims. 

Each count of first-degree intentional homicide carries a mandatory life sentence.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

JS Online: Guilty on all charges 
http://www.jsonline.com/news/state/sep05/356333.asp


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Race no factor for Vang jurors, foreman says
He says violent nature of killings played out in talks

The foreman of the jury that convicted Chai Soua Vang on Friday - likely sending him to prison for life - said that race "did not play a role" in the deliberations.

http://www.jsonline.com/news/state/sep05/356629.asp


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Denying case's race issues shuts out reality 

If race played no factor in the Vang murder case in Hayward, why is Lo Neng Kiatoukaysy still advising Hmong residents to stay out of the woods?

http://www.jsonline.com/news/metro/sep05/356991.asp


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Vang offers no apologies 
Survivors of slain hunters share grief at sentencing

Hayward - Chai Soua Vang showed no mercy toward the six hunters he killed in the North Woods nearly a year ago, and he received none Tuesday in a Sawyer County Courtroom, where he was sentenced to six consecutive life terms in prison, plus 165 years in confinement.

http://www.jsonline.com/news/state/nov05/369216.asp


----------



## msb (Apr 25, 2005)

_"But he did not apologize, and the father of seven said he was happy that the State of Wisconsin would house and feed him for the rest of his life, and that he no longer would be burdened by a mortgage or child support payments."_

This dude really needs the death penalty


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

msb said:


> _"But he did not apologize, and the father of seven said he was happy that the State of Wisconsin would house and feed him for the rest of his life, and that he no longer would be burdened by a mortgage or child support payments."_


Plus, he gets to be Bubba's new girlfriend. :evil:


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Hmong hunter killed in Wis. sought better life, wife says

GREEN BAY, Wis. (AP) -- A Hmong refugee killed while hunting in northern Wisconsin spoke no English and could not have provoked an attack, his wife and a community leader said Sunday.

Cha Vang of Green Bay was found dead Saturday morning in the Peshtigo Harbor Wildlife Area in northeastern Wisconsin after he was reported missing the night before.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...OL-?SITE=WIMIL&SECTION=STATE&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

msb said:


> _"But he did not apologize, and the father of seven said he was happy that the State of Wisconsin would house and feed him for the rest of his life, and that he no longer would be burdened by a mortgage or child support payments."_
> 
> This dude really needs the death penalty


 HELL YES!!!!!!! LET'S HOPE HIS CELL MATE TAKE'S A LIKEING TO HIM:evil:


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Charges filed in hunter's death
Man accused of killing Hmong immigrant in dispute over squirrel

A Peshtigo man charged Tuesday with killing a Hmong immigrant while they both hunted squirrels on public land told investigators that Hmong are "bad," they "kill everything" and "go for anything that moves," according to court documents.

http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=553290


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Bilingual signs warn hunters

Green Bay, Wis.  Hoping to defuse racial tensions and cultural misunderstandings that resulted in shooting deaths during past hunting seasons, one Wisconsin man is selling signs with a bilingual message warning hunters that they're on land where they don't belong.

The signs alert hunters in both English and Hmong to land that is closed to public hunting.

Racial tensions played a part in the shooting deaths of six white hunters in 2004 in Sawyer County, Wis. Chai Soua Vang of St. Paul, Minn., a Hmong man, was convicted of killing the hunters after he was found trespassing at a private deer stand.

http://www.news-leader.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071108/LIFE06/711080343/1037/ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

What has taken soooo long?? I thought this guy was put away long ago.


----------

